# Under The Radar!!



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Saw this late last night and thought it would slip through 'under the radar', 10hrs to go no bids, with Â£30 starting price.

Nearly, but not quite

Oh well...........









These are cracking chrono's and rare too.

Derek


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its not often these days anything slips under the radar on ebay these days...Nice movement, bit blingy for Ipswich I would have thought though?


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

I got beaten last night as well, no bids, thought I had got a one bid wonder then forgot to give it a boost in the closing seconds... If it wasn't for one of our American cousins I would have been dancing around the room at 2am!

Them pesky Americans stay up really late!









Bad luck Mate!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Derek









BTW Not your usual bag


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I bet the seller knew the cal number would get the vultures circling?


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

jasonm said:


> Its not often these days anything slips under the radar on ebay these days...Nice movement, bit blingy for Ipswich I would have thought though?


Your right there Jase loads of folks trawlling the bay, very rare to get a real bargain nowadays...........don't let the Ipswich massive hear you takin' the piss







Anyway shouldn't you be searching for a link











bornentertainer said:


> I got beaten last night as well, no bids, thought I had got a one bid wonder then forgot to give it a boost in the closing seconds... If it wasn't for one of our American cousins I would have been dancing around the room at 2am!
> 
> Them pesky Americans stay up really late!
> 
> ...


What was it?



PhilM said:


> Sorry to hear that Derek
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had two of these in the past, never the gold though........so thought i would give it a punt 



pg tips said:


> I bet the seller knew the cal number would get the vultures circling?


Ahh! but he put Cal7T59 which means putting 7T59 into your search would not spot this auction..........I have 7T59 on my auto searches and this did not register.

Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

LuvWatch said:


> pg tips said:
> 
> 
> > I bet the seller knew the cal number would get the vultures circling?
> ...


So how did you find it Derek? Not much in his title and discrip? 1/100 ???


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Pure luck and intuition









Derek


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)




----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

LuvWatch said:


> What was it?


It was a 5467 Seiko DX with a 6160 movement and a beautiful blue face (I had never seen one like this before), I was hoping it would fit into a Seiko 5400 watch?

It looked good enough to be worth a punt but lost out, I mailed the winner and said if it isn't a keeper to let me know so fingers crossed


----------



## bornentertainer (Jan 17, 2008)

Not often I see an old dog with a beautiful face, but as I said, worth a punt!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I have a couple of 7T59s....started to collect, but they are as rare as hens teeth.

Roger


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

Quite a few people now use sniping tools on the bay so it looks like its a bargain price right up to the last second and some bugger has swiped it from under your nose!


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

That bugger was I . But no sniping tool - just old fashioned way.

Bit of a 7T59 fan too - this one makes 6.

B


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

Roger said:


> I have a couple of 7T59s....started to collect, but they are as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> Roger


now that silver one looks cool


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Roger said:


> I have a couple of 7T59s....started to collect, but they are as rare as hens teeth.
> 
> Roger


Didn't I sell you the steel one Roger, still looks great







I recently saw a white dial version too.



BarryW said:


> That bugger was I . But no sniping tool - just old fashioned way.
> 
> Bit of a 7T59 fan too - this one makes 6.
> 
> B


I ain't talking to you









Only Kidding, well done

Derek


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Guys, stalked this thread cos I've got one of the S/S ones.

Did the Sports 150 have several calibres?

If I search for 7T59 zilch, Sports 150 and bingo, but wrong cal.

My 7T59 is due on Ebay soon, it has the box with original price still on it

the "Quick set-up" sheet and the little instruction book, 3 or 4 spare links

and a little plastic clip saying Seiko Olympics '92 Barcelona official timer, doodad.

The number relates to 1992, just a shame it ain't got the Olympic torch case-back.

What do you reckon guys?

Thought I'd float it here first.

Have tons of piccies but don't know how to upload. I can "Copy" but am not offered "Paste"


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Try this topic for instructions...

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks for that Jason.

Ken


----------



## Doctor Varney (Jul 21, 2007)

Ker-riste, they are georgeous! I particularly hate gold plated watches, but that one on the right I could change my mind!

V


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Fingers Crossed guys,

Face

Badge

Price

Case Back

With Booklet

Book


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Err............not what I expected but I'll learn. :cry2:


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Its the little box just to the right of the box you used, the one that looks like a little picture, paste the url into this box


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

It looks a stunner mate.

Get it in the for sale section as i for one would like to know what you want for it


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks again Jason, you should get an allowance for me.............. :bb:

I Will put it on the forum here.

Just sort the rest of me piccies out.


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

Ooooooppppssss, I've got to post 50 posts before I can put a sale item on.

To Jason and the team, I really did not mean to bend any rules. Sincere apologies.

I'll wait for the 50 to rack-up.

Sorry to mess folk about.

For someone gobby like me it won't take long................


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Lol...

No worries at all, glad to help...

You will have to get yourself posting in some of the other sub forums and get yourself 50 posts under your belt before you can post a sales ad, this is an attemt to stop people just coming onto the site and use it as a free selling place, it also gets everyone to 'know' you and hopefully become part of the community.....

Dont worry, were not a cult


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whoops, bit of crossover posting there...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jasonm said:


> Dont worry, were not a cult


Said the Wicker Man - hahahahahahahahahahahaha! :rltb:


----------



## Chippychap (Aug 4, 2008)

The times I've been called a cult.......................... :tongue2:


----------

